# Anyone else felt so uncomfortable?



## Christie1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Hi All. 
I had my trigger injection on Wednesday. This is my 2nd round so I knew I would be uncomfortable again but it seems worse this time. It hurts when I walk! Is this normal? If so should I take some paracetamol? 
Any help would be great
Thanks


----------



## Ask1980 (Feb 7, 2015)

I had my first trigger yesterday and have had ovary pain since! My IUI today was also excruciating! The nurse said everything is sensitive from the injections and to take paracetamol! Hope you're feeling better by now!


----------



## Blueestone (Feb 28, 2015)

Sorry ur feeling so rubbish... I have been in a lot of pain as well but I think mine r from the progesterone pessaries rather than the procedure. Not sure though as it was my first one! Belly bloated like trapped wind in my womb feeling.. Hoping now it's 3dpdiui it'll go off xx


----------



## loulu28 (Apr 16, 2015)

i think it was the first round of IVF, i had chronic bathroom issues, nothing moving at all. On the day of transfer i was bent double and very uncomfortable, to the point of tears. I popped to the doctors in advance for the second round.
hope you're feeling better soon
xxx 

and good luck !
xx


----------

